# Drachenlord vs. Hater: Die irre Schnitzeljagd geht weiter



## Johannes Gehrling (11. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord vs. Hater: Die irre Schnitzeljagd geht weiter* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord vs. Hater: Die irre Schnitzeljagd geht weiter*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2022)

Das ist keine "irre Schnitzeljagd", sondern Mobbing, Nötigung, Stalking, Belästigung undwasweißich und davon ganz abgesehen ein menschliches Armutszeugnis - zum einen anderen Menschen gegenüber - zum anderen, weil man nix Besseres mit seiner Lebenszeit anzufangen weiß.


----------



## Peter-Pe (11. März 2022)

Das Schlimmste ist ja, dass das gar nicht thematisiert wird im Artikel. Klingt nur wie eine lustige Twitch Story. Finde da sollte der Autor mehr stellung beziehen. Das Thema ist schon lange aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Da wird jemand von einer anonymen Masse verfolgt, gestalkt, bedroht, sein ganzes Leben torpediert. Dann heisst es "Ja aber er hat ja auch..." 
Der Mann ist nachweisslich in der Entwicklung benachteiligt. Der braucht mal Hilfe. Und dass nach Jahren der Zermürbung irgendwann mal die Sicherungen durchbrennen, ist normal. Das würde jedem, wirklich jedem, so gehen. 

@ Johannes Gehrling

Bezieht doch bitte etwas differenzierter Stellung zu dem Fall. Es ist einfach nicht in Ordnung, was da gemacht wird. Punkt und kein Aber.


----------



## Superkuh (11. März 2022)

Glaubt eigentlich irgendjemand, dass dieses perverse Squidgame irgendwie ein gutes Ende finden wird? Irgendwann wird das entweder in seinem Selbstmord enden oder er wird mit unabsehbaren Folgen durchdrehen. Und dann werden alle Medien, die das ganze noch befeuert haben wie Unschuldslämmer fragen, wie man das hätte voraussehen können. 

Auch ich finde, dass man kritischer darüber berichten muss, das ganze liest sich wirklich, als wäre es ein lustiges Event und keine strafrechtlichen Tatbestände der "Gamer". Und anstatt auf das Verhalten der Mobber einzugehen wird mehrfach nur einseitig über das (auch strafrechtliche) Verhalten des Herrn W. berichtet. Ich stelle mir das jetzt bei sexueller Belästigung einer Frau vor, der Aufschrei würde Kontinente verschieben. Wer wirklich von sich behaupten kann, dass er sich vollkommen zurechenbar und gesetzestreu verhalten würde, nachdem man durch einen Internetmob zum Freiwild erklärt wurde, der kann von mir aus den ersten Stein werfen. Über seine sonstige psychische Verfassung müssen Gutachter entscheiden. Aber dass Gerichte diese Tatsache im Strafmaß so gut wie nicht berücksichtigen, lässt mich fassungslos zurück (siehe auch Spiegel-Artikel von Lobo).

Ich muss meinen Vorpostern uneingeschränkt recht geben. Man blickt einfach nur in die Abgründe der Menschheit. Es ist schlicht widerlich.


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2022)

Superkuh schrieb:


> Glaubt eigentlich irgendjemand, dass dieses perverse Squidgame irgendwie ein gutes Ende finden wird? Irgendwann wird das entweder in seinem Selbstmord enden oder er wird mit unabsehbaren Folgen durchdrehen...


Und, ich wiederhole mich, da haben die Medien ihren grossen Anteil dran.
Auch wenn das intern ja anders gesehen wird, da das alles "wichtig" ist
Mögen diejenigen dann mit gutem Gewissen da dranbleiben.


----------



## GreenWarfare (11. März 2022)

Superkuh schrieb:


> (siehe auch Spiegel-Artikel von Lobo).


Danke für diesen Link. Ich habe tatsächlich erst vor Kurzem wirklich vom Drachenlord gehört, leider eben auch nur in seiner "Täterrolle". Man bekommt aufgrund der Berichterstattung (und, ja, teilweise auch aufgrund seiner Videos) leider wirklich rech schnell den Eindruck, dass er derjenige ist, der anstachelt, der vielleicht sogar bewusst provoziert um Viewer zu bekommen. Das Gegenteil scheint der Fall zu sein. Sehr bittere Geschichte! Auch von mir wäre der Wunsch, dass PCGames hier etwas bedachter berichtet!


----------



## Schalkmund (11. März 2022)

> Bei den aktuellen Spritpreisen und einem Verbrauch seines Ford Rangers von - laut eigener Aussage - etwa 10 bis 11 Litern pro 100 Kilometer kommt so ein stattlicher Kostenaufwand zustande. *Ob sich der Drachenlord das noch lange leisten kann?*


Er hat ja selbst schon angedeutet, dass er unter der Brücke landen wird. Vielleicht hört er dann auch mal mit dem Internet-Quatsch auf.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (11. März 2022)

Gelöscht, sinnlos sich hier aufzuregen.
DIe PC BILD kannste halt nur noch in die Tonne kloppen, ist einfacher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2022)

Wir sollten ihn mit Amouranth verkuppeln! Jawohl!


----------



## MarcHammel (12. März 2022)

Indem man diesen Schwachsinn als "irre Schnitzeljagd" bezeichnet, relativiert man diesen Sumpf aus Mobbing und Nötigung noch. @Worrel hat es ja gut auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Lasst den Mist bleiben und hört auf, dem Kerl eine Plattform zu geben.


----------



## SoulblighterAD (12. März 2022)

Gruselig was hier kommentiert wird. Da fragt man sich ob das PR Team von ingame.de aka IPPEN.MEDIA am Werk ist die der Wongel ja mutmasslich bezahlt um für ihn auf ihren Kanälen positiven Kontent rauszumeddeln.

In diesem Sinne, klasse Artikel!


----------



## Peter-Pe (12. März 2022)

@SoulblighterAD 

Bist ja am Ende zu feige, so einen Schrott unter deinem richtigen Acc rauszuhauen.


----------

